

Stuck in a chair all day? How to sit properly - thomas
http://www.sitsmarter.com/content/3/index.html

======
rms
This article is the original content on a made for adsense site. If I turn off
my adblocker, I see an _enormous_ Google ad for some kind of cancer
medication. I wouldn't be surprised if this is a very expensive keyword. I'm
curious how the website creator triggered this ad -- unless Google is hinting
that I have cancer.

